# Crayfish Creek/River



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

I like to fish with crayfish for smallies and recently moved here. Where I moved from there were several small creeks that I could easily catch crayfish with a net or crayfish trap. Can anyone help point me to a good creek or stream for crayfish in or around the Grand Rapids area? PM's welcomed. 

Thanks.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Pretty much any stream or creek will have plenty. However mostly you will find Rusty Crayfish and I believe it is illegal to posses or transport them.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

wolfgang510 said:


> Pretty much any stream or creek will have plenty. However mostly you will find Rusty Crayfish and I believe it is illegal to posses or transport them.


Rusty Crayfish is not a michigan crab (crayfish) if your after crabs in mi. don't worry about it. ( I picked solfshell, for comercial sale for over 30 year's.) go git um. but I'm not sure, but I think u have to fish with them in the water they game from but I also think that the great lakes,is ok. but fine out for sure on your own.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

wolfgang510 said:


> Pretty much any stream or creek will have plenty. However mostly you will find Rusty Crayfish and I believe it is illegal to posses or transport them.


Rusty crayfish are not in the Grand River watershed. (yet)



TightLines88 said:


> I like to fish with crayfish for smallies and recently moved here. Where I moved from there were several small creeks that I could easily catch crayfish with a net or crayfish trap. Can anyone help point me to a good creek or stream for crayfish in or around the Grand Rapids area? PM's welcomed.
> 
> Thanks.


A place right in the city is Plaster Creek. A big stretch of it can be publicly accessed right by Marquette Park in Wyoming.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I'm getting plenty of Rusty's in the red cedar, which merges with the grand right in downtown Lansing.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Here is a rusty from yesterday.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

wolfgang510 said:


> Here is a rusty from yesterday.


that is not the crab I picked 20 years ago


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

wolfgang510 said:


> Here is a rusty from yesterday.


That's definitely a rusty.

First I've heard of rusties being found in the Grand River watershed. 

I trap a lot around the Rogue River (which dumps into the Grand) and I haven't caught a rusty yet. 
I guess it's only a matter of time now.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

lotsa rusties in the grand watershed...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

been there for many year now


----------



## King.Huss (Mar 21, 2021)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> That's definitely a rusty.
> 
> First I've heard of rusties being found in the Grand River watershed.
> 
> ...


I live right by the rouge river. Can you explain which crayfish are good. Are rusties good or are they’re different types I should want. New to this. Thanks


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

To my knowledge you can possess Rusty Crayfish for consumption purposes only. Come on up to Reedsburg Dam just west of Houghton Lake the weekend after Father's Day and join in the festivities. Big crayfish boil on that Saturday. Would request bringing a dish to pass. A few years ago we caught approximately 135 lbs worth over three days!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Do you live by the Rouge River, or Rogue River, King Huss? I wouldn't eat Crayfish, or any fish out of the Rouge River. Also, you dredged up a post from 2012, here. There is a Crayfish forum that probably has more information about Rusty Crayfish, and Crayfish, in general.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Rusty crayfish are not in the Grand River watershed. (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> A place right in the city is Plaster Creek. A big stretch of it can be publicly accessed right by Marquette Park in Wyoming.


definitely rustys in the upper grand river watershed but surprisingly less found in lower stretches and tribs. here is a thesis that did extensive sampling for crayfish in michigan https://www.canr.msu.edu/qfc/publications/pdf-theses-dissertations/2016-td/Smith Thesis.pdf


----------

